# Malaysia



## PaulManning (Nov 6, 2006)

Maybe moving to Malaysia, any members there to exchange info with?


----------



## timmo (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Paul,

There are very few TTs in Malaysia, I visit Kuala Lumpur at least twice a year and have only ever seen one!

Import duty is 100%, so it makes cars very expensive. Car loans can be taken out over 9 years!

It is a wonderful country though.

Good luck if you decide to move.


----------

